# Golden Gate Bridge at night



## sheltiefan (Nov 10, 2010)

C&C are welcome.  I can't wait to go back and shoot it again to work on improving.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 10, 2010)

Great shot!  I think a crop of the middle section as a wide panoramic would look sweet.  Something like starting the crop at the top of the black area at the bottom left, and the the upper end would stop somewhere around 1/2-1" above the closest upright on the bridge.


----------



## akeigher (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice shot.  Was that taken from the Marin Headlands?

I think that shot could also look cool if cropped as a square.

Here is one of my nighttime shots of the bridge:





I am heading back to San Francisco next week - I can't wait to get in a few more shots of the bridge.  I want to try out the view from Baker Beach.


----------



## Yellow Wagon (Nov 18, 2010)

awesome shot!


----------



## Frequency (Nov 18, 2010)

Excellent shot...the second one is also beautiful in another way...regards


----------



## daarksun (Nov 19, 2010)

Great image.


----------



## rocdoc (Nov 19, 2010)

I like. Very sharp looking.


----------



## David84 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Sheltiefan,

Nice shot! One of my favorite subjects! As for C&C:

What kind of PP have you done? I think deeper colors of the bridge would look nice! 

Also, I agree with some of the crop critiques.... There is quite a bit of dead space on the top of the image that's kind of distracting, and you might be able to touch off the bottom if needed...

We should get together next time you want to head out there... always nice to have a companion, msg me if you're interested. I'm in the East Bay... what about you?

-David


----------



## sheltiefan (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you all for your compliments and suggestions!  

Yeah, the bridge was shot from the Marin Headlands side.  The last exit from the 101 South before crossing the bridge leads up to Conzelman Rd.  There's a couple vantage points with limited parking.  If you head up there at night, take a flashlight as it can be pitch black out!  Here's another version of the same pic with additional PP.  The first image is almost directly from the camera, while this is one cropped, with additional sharpness, levels slightly adjusted, highlights recovered a bit more in Aperture3.






David, I'm also in the East Bay.  I don't head that way very often, but if I plan a trip, I'll shoot you an IM!


----------



## meganmarie (Nov 20, 2010)

Very pretty :]


----------



## akeigher (Nov 20, 2010)

I love the cropped version!

I am going to have to head up there at night when I get out there later this week.

I want to get a few shots also from Baker Beach and the Langdon Court overlook.

Here is another that I took last time I was out there.  Its not at night, but close.  Around 20 minutes after sunset.







and here is a mid-day one from the Marin Headlands.  The fog was just right that day.


----------



## Tee (Nov 20, 2010)

I've stood in that spot a dozen times and it never gets old.  Well done!


----------



## akeigher (Nov 20, 2010)

Tee said:


> I've stood in that spot a dozen times and it never gets old.  Well done!


lucky you!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice.  I think you may have a SLIGHT tilt to it, but really well done.


----------



## molested_cow (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... just make sure you level the horizon. It will make them look THAT much better.


----------



## akeigher (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is one I got tonight:







I am working on a pano i took the other night from the Marin Headlands, but cant for the life of me figure out if I have the horizon straight.


----------



## nahtanoj (Nov 28, 2010)

just added another thing i need to do on my trip north!  very nice photos!


----------



## sheltiefan (Nov 28, 2010)

Well done akeigher!  I made it my way out there again this weekend for a re-shoot.  I think i got a sharper image this time around....I'll post it up when I get around to PP.

Cheers!

~sheltiefan


----------



## sheltiefan (Nov 30, 2010)

I was able to reshoot the bridge over the weekend and apply some tweaks to both the camera settings as well as the post processing.  I like this version better:


----------



## myshkin (Nov 30, 2010)

I like your first one better personally but all are nice. Very cool feel to a common landmark


----------

